
Apple's retail chief Angela Ahrendts to leave the company in April - apress
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/05/apples-retail-chief-angela-ahrendts-to-leave-the-company-in-april.html
======
sonnyblarney
She is being replaced by an ops person - 'retail and people'.

But she was the CMO, so who on earth is going to be the head of marketing?

It's not Cook.

Someone has to have the credible authority to 'bring it altogether' \-
marketing requires the same kind of coherent vision as product, and often it's
a lot harder because it's less tangible.

Or maybe they've operationalized it very well and have people to do ABC, which
would be amazing.

